# Netzwerk problem / Freigegebene Ordner



## qwertzuiop13 (10. März 2010)

Guten dach

Unser Netzwerk hat 4 PCs
ich kann von jedem Pc aus jeden anpingen.
Jeder ist an einen Linksys RVS4000  mit VPN angeschlossen.

PC 1: mein PC
PC 2: mutter 
PC 3: opair
PC 4: bruder

Aaalso von meinem PC(1) aus, sehe ich die Freigegebenen Ordner von jedem PC.
Von PC 2 nur die von PC 3 & 4
Von PC 3 weiss ich nicht..
Von PC 4 seh  ich gar keine freigegebenen Ordner ausser die eigenen?!

die PCs sind untereinander anpingbar. es läuft win xp sp3 auf eig allen

Wenn mir jemand die möglichkeiten eines Tunnels erläutert, vor allem wie bewerkstelligen, wäre ich froh =)


Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe


----------



## Mc_Schlummi (10. März 2010)

Hi,

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass alle im selben Netzwerk  sind. Dann stellt sich die Frage, warum du dann eine VPN-Verbindung aufbauen willst.

Alle PC's müssen zu einen alle in der gleichen Gruppe sein. (z.B. MSHEIMNETZ) und es müssen auf den Rechnern der/die entsprechenden Ordner freigegeben werden.

VPN = Virtuelles Privates Netzwerk - Wird verwendet um mit einem Notebook durch einen Tunnel zu einem Server eine Verbindung aufzubauen. Dann müssen die IP-Adressen verschieden sein.


----------



## qwertzuiop13 (10. März 2010)

Jap natürlich sind die alle inder gleichen Gruppe.. sonst würde ich die Freigegebenen Ordner der anderen PCs nicht sehen.. ausserdem bin ich mir sicher das ich bei allen ausser PC 3 den Netzwerinstallationsassistent ausgeführt habe, und dort steht ja Standardmässig MSHEIMNETZ..

Das das nichts mit VPN zu tun hat, is mir klar, war nur ne Frage um die Möglichkeiten des Routers auch auszunützen^^


----------



## Mc_Schlummi (10. März 2010)

Ok - folgendes :

Start - Ausführen : \\xxxx\test   - Enter

Es sollte sich dann der freigegebene Ordner des xxx-PCs öffnen.  

wobei test ein  freigebener Ordner auf dem entsprechenden PC ist. 
Für xxx setzt du den pc-namen ein.

Nur zur Sicherheit frage ich ob alle IP-Adressen nur einmal vergeben worden. 
Zum Thema VPN rate ich dir, dass du es im Heimnetzwerk nicht brauchst.


----------



## qwertzuiop13 (10. März 2010)

jap es sind alle nur einmal vergeben
ip 192.168.1.100/101/102..

es ist mit deiner methode (logischerweise) nicht auf mehr ordner zugreifbar, als ich oben schon genannt habe..
also kann ich leider immer noch nicht von PC 2 auf einen Ordner von PC 1 zugreifen


----------

